# Any good brand name for a really good hoodie?



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Bought new winter clothing and need something that goes well with leather jacket and boots. So I am wondering if anyone can recommend a good one that lasts and looks good for manual labor. I will be wearing raw blue denim in a J-cut for a while.

Bomber jacket from Danier: http://www.danier.com/leather-men-b...5-P8213.aspx?lang=en&colour=201|6b5233&mc=yes
Boots: Redwing beckman


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't really comment on the fashion side of things...however if I were looking for something like that to last, I would check out Marks Work Wearhouse.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I second mark's,carhartt is a solid choice(though I am not sure it would work with the raw denim j-cut?not sure if any hoodie would,you need more of a bomber jacket or something to pull off a hoodie underneath)
Denver hoodies are ok also and dickies.
Also check out skate shops.
You can get the generic burton/hurley ect from sports check which is also marks(Canadian tire)
If you are ''really'' going for labor wear I would just buy down filled coveralls!keeps the wind out of the back!

*read today Canada goose-the winter jacket wear company got bought out from bain capital,might be worth cursing around the website for deals,who knows they might be blowing out inventory*


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, I got a leather bomber. That's why I am looking or hoodies. The color seems to match, that's why I am looking at raw denim. I want strong clothing that ages with me as I will be backpacking for a while.


----------

